# Towing With A F-150?



## theangler (Feb 15, 2009)

I am looking to buy a 280RS which has room for a couple of bikes, I was wondering if anyone has ever towed a 28 foot trailer with an F-150 with a 5.4L and the trailer towing package?

I appreciate any advice you can give me.

Jed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!

What year is your F150? Have you checked the tow ratings for the F150? Your max weight is around 8500lbs....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to Outbackers.com. Be sure to ask as many questions as you can as we are a friendly bunch who like to help.

If you are unsure of your tow ratings, more info can be gathered by clicking here. By bikes are you referring to bicycles or motorcycles? It looks like the shipping weight (not counting any of the options, LP or water) is listed at just over 6500 lbs with a carrying capacity of 1915 lbs. This would put the max rated load at nearly 8500 lbs.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont know much about the newer F-150,but had 2001 F-150 with 5.4 and it wouldnt pull itself with a strong headwind.


----------



## theangler (Feb 15, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers!!
> 
> What year is your F150? Have you checked the tow ratings for the F150? Your max weight is around 8500lbs....


Thanks,

It's a 04 and looking at everything I think I need to go with the 230RS to be safe


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

theangler said:


> It's a 04 and looking at everything I think I need to go with the 230RS to be safe


Sounds like a better plan....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Like other's said. That's a little much for a 1/2 ton. The 5.4L 3V can pull the weight, but it isn't real quick and that's too much trailer length for the truck. You'd also be completely maxed on payload. My 28RSDS drove us to a bigger truck after one season with a F150.


----------



## theangler (Feb 15, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Like other's said. That's a little much for a 1/2 ton. The 5.4L 3V can pull the weight, but it isn't real quick and that's too much trailer length for the truck. You'd also be completely maxed on payload. My 28RSDS drove us to a bigger truck after one season with a F150.


The 230RS is 5390 LBS and our bikes weigh about 1200 LBS so I think the F-150 should be able to handle towing it a lot better than the 280RS. Can you fit two bikes in the cargo area? I have a Harley and my wife has a Honda Shawdow 1100.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

theangler said:


> Like other's said. That's a little much for a 1/2 ton. The 5.4L 3V can pull the weight, but it isn't real quick and that's too much trailer length for the truck. You'd also be completely maxed on payload. My 28RSDS drove us to a bigger truck after one season with a F150.


The 230RS is 5390 LBS and our bikes weigh about 1200 LBS so I think the F-150 should be able to handle towing it a lot better than the 280RS. Can you fit two bikes in the cargo area? I have a Harley and my wife has a Honda Shawdow 1100.
[/quote]
Can't help you on cargo sizes. However, with 2 bikes in there, your tounge weight is going to be pretty high. Check the payload of the truck and if it's ok, make sure you get 1200lb bars on your Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

theangler said:


> The 230RS is 5390 LBS and our bikes weigh about 1200 LBS so I think the F-150 should be able to handle towing it a lot better than the 280RS. Can you fit two bikes in the cargo area? I have a Harley and my wife has a Honda Shawdow 1100.


 Don't forget your stuff you will need for the camper besdies the bikes. Good advice is to work with the GVW of the trailer. For this one add the 5390 to the carrying capacity which I saw was about 2200 lb. That gives you about 7700lb to work with. In your case I would say that you would be close. 1000lb of stuff is about right for this size camper. 5th wheel is more like 1500lb.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

theangler said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever towed a 28 foot trailer with an F-150 with a 5.4L and the trailer towing package?


I'm sure there are some that have, but I would not. IMHO, that's too much trailer for that truck. You don't say whether you have an extended cab, regular cab, or crew cab. Wheel-base is HUGE when trying to control a trailer. Longer is better.

Take a look at how much the trailer will weigh, with all your gear (and consider that the dry-weight of your trailer does not include the batteries, propane bottles, awning, and any other dealer-added options). Then compare to the manufacturer's recommendations for your trucks powertrain arrangement.

Also, take a look at your truck's GVWR (on the sticker inside the door). That's how much weight the whole truck can safely carry, based on the suspension and the factory tire ratings. Consider that includes the tongue weight of your loaded trailer (probably more than you would imagine), the weight of the truck, and the weight of all passengers and gear. You might be surprised at how little room you have to spare.

You may want to consider upgrading the tires from the ones that came on the truck. Load Range E would be the best, but your soft car-type ride will disappear.

Also consider the terrain in which you will be towing. Flatland-only towing will allow you to fudge somewhat, but hilly and mountainous towing will cause you headaches with that trailer and TV setup. My 1500 Suburban (with 5.7 L engine and 3:73 rear axle) struggled with our 29BHS, which is comparable to your trailer, but more power than your F-150 with the 5.4L.

Check out RV Towing Tips . This is a good read and will help you determine what you can safely do, as well as a lot of other good stuff, if you are new to the RV game. It helped me a *bunch*. (Helps you sort out all the weight calculations very well.)

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been towing my 25' Aljo fiver for quite some time with my 2001 F150. I have the 5.4 and 3.55 axle to give me an 8400 pound capacity. The Aljo gross is 8300 and I always stayed below that. It did a fine job as long as I didn't want to be the fastest up the Grapevine.

Since I put a deposit on a new Sydney 29RLS I couldn't help myself any longer and just picked up a 2009 F150 on Saturday. It has the Max Trailer Tow package and is rated for 11,300 pounds. I can't wait for the dealer to call me to come get the Sydney!

Anyone in southern CA looking for a used F150?

Dan


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm towing a 25 foot Forest River Rockwood with a 01 F-150 SuperCrew 2WD with a 5.4 and the trailer tow package. It's OK, not going to set any land speed records and the long hills are tough on it because of the 3.55 rear end. Stability is good because of the long wheelbase and the sway control device is there for safety. "E" rated tires are a must. Those OEM tires are for going to the grocery store.
Your towing another 1500 pounds then me, not counting the bikes ( I'm guessing another 1500 pounds for them).
I know that I would not be comfortable with that weight behind my truck and I'd be taxing the entire drive train.
I'm a big advocate of towing with a 1/2 ton, but make sure you're within your limits. We all want the same thing, a fun camping trip. They say getting there is half the fun, but not if you and your family are gripping the arm rests and you have your foot buried in the floor trying to not get run over or stay out of the way. Sway control is critical and you can be very stable one second and a gust of wind or a semi can alter your attitude very quickly.
A 230RS is probably the max. With a couple bikes in it, the tougue weight may be a problem.
Think about a 3/4 ton if you want to pull a larger trailer.
If I go to a larger trailer, that's what I'll do.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

dad has the 04 f-150 w/ tow and a 30'starcraft, no problems what so ever. we have quite a few hills here in wis. but no mountains, truck dosen't complain and the tranny dosent hunt around like some other brands.
on edit: I would not try to add the weight of two motorcycles, for that you need to go straight to the f-350 or 250 diesel w/air bags.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

theangler said:


> I am looking to buy a 280RS which has room for a couple of bikes, I was wondering if anyone has ever towed a 28 foot trailer with an F-150 with a 5.4L and the trailer towing package?
> 
> I appreciate any advice you can give me.
> 
> Jed


The 280rs is 32'1" long. Most TT model numbers do not mean there length. James


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

You wont be able to fit both bikes in there, the harley wont pull in straight it must be angled in for the door to close. I've got a 23krs and it great for my wife and I but I wished I got the 28 foot with the slideout


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

theangler said:


> I am looking to buy a 280RS which has room for a couple of bikes, I was wondering if anyone has ever towed a 28 foot trailer with an F-150 with a 5.4L and the trailer towing package?
> 
> I appreciate any advice you can give me.
> 
> Jed


I bought a 25RSS while owning a Dodge 1500, 5.4L. On level terrain, its top speed was 60 miles/hr and it really struggled to get there. On a little hilly terrain top speed was down to 45 mph. After 800 miles towing that trailer, the transmission blew. The TV at the time had barely 51K miles on the clock and I had done meticulous oil change every 3K miles, transmission flush every 25K miles.

I sold that Dodge and bought a Ford F250 diesel, 7.3L. It makes 60 mph on flat terrain without me knowing the TT is behind. Learning the lesson with the Dodge, I installed an aftermarket transmission cooler and a transmission oil temperature gauge. So far transmission temperature has never exceeded 165 degrees. Fuel mileage averages 10.5 mpg with the 25RSS in tow.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I have the 28KRS and a 2009 F150 and a 2008 F250: First, you can only put 1000LBS of cargo in the garage. There's a a big sticker that says 1000# MAX capacity; I'm sure the 23 KRS has at least the same limitations. Second, my F250 with a bully dogged 5.4L, and 373 rear, is maxed out with my 900# bike in the garage: even with extra springs in the rear leafs. Actually the 2009 F150 will tow better with the newer 5.4L 390HP motor and the 6 speed tranny and the 355 rear, than the 2008 5.4L, but it is too much tongue weight: I am in the process of adding air-springs to the rear of the F150, and I only plan to use it as a backup vehicle. The answer to your question is a 2004 F150 probably cannot tow even a 23KRS with 700# in the garage. You might wanna consider a 3/4 ton and if you wanna take both bikes get a toyhauler with a rear garage.
.02
Eric


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Two full size m/c's will NOT fit in the garage area. You have to carefully fit in one as the bikes are longer than the trailer is wide. There is a technique of getting the bike in on an angle, then spinning the wheel to the right to get them to fit. Unless they are dirt bikes, you will have to settle for one bike. If it is a full dressed harley with trunk, then it will even be more difficult.

Here is alink to my flicker pics on the subject that may assist you in making up your mind on what to do.

clicky

Good luck


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

GarethsDad said:


> I am looking to buy a 280RS which has room for a couple of bikes, I was wondering if anyone has ever towed a 28 foot trailer with an F-150 with a 5.4L and the trailer towing package?
> 
> I appreciate any advice you can give me.
> 
> Jed


The 280rs is 32'1" long. Most TT model numbers do not mean there length. James
[/quote]
I am towing the 2010 280 RS(which I have for sale) with my 2010 F150. I carry a HD roadglide and have NO trouble at all. I wish I had the 3.73 rear but have the 3.15 and the max weight is 8500. I called the guys at Ford and they said it would be fine and that the rating is conservative. I did have to add the brake control though.


----------

